# Knit modular striped shawl with unique shape



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

A New Slant is a long wedge-shaped garter stitch shawl. It's knit sideways from the narrow point to the wider edge. Stitches are picked up along the lower edge to knit the stripes along the bottom. This is a fairly easy shawl, requiring that you know how to cast on, bind off, pick up stitches, and knit - not a purl in sight! A New Slant is on sale at 20% off until midnight on June 11. The regular price is $6.50, but it's available now at $5.20. You can see it here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-new-slant

Thanks and I hope you like it!
Nancy


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I like it! It's beautiful.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw this on Ravelry yesterday. It's a beautiful shawl and is stunning in those colors!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Stunning. Well knit.


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a very pretty shawl. :thumbup:


----------



## Southernhatlady (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Stunning and beautifully done!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a unique design and I love the colours you chose!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Very Interesting!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl! Thank you for the discount! I can finally break out some of my Plucky collection! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Really eyecatching and I love it .


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Stunning just had to purchase that pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's beautiful!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Love it and had to purchase the pattern.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely shawl.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty&#128522;
Thank you for offering a discount


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for another beautiful shawl - just purchased.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the clean lines.. very loely design zo ws


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Very unusual & pretty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice pattern!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind compliments and a further thank you to those who purchased the pattern. I hope you will feel free to contact me should you have any questions about the pattern.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl of yours!! Love it!!


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Very unique. I like it!


----------

